# Oliva Cain Cain Double Toro Cigar Review - Expected more



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found it to be one dimensional but I am willing to tyr it again with an open mind and a good drink as a companion

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Double Toro Cigar Review - Expected more


----------

